# New Sawmill Site



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't know if this is the right place to post this but, I think it will be seen more here. It is a site for buying and selling sawmills. I tried to put a direct link to it but it would not put it on the post. Here is the site; http://www.sawmilltrader.com/


----------



## BlueMacGyver (Nov 26, 2011)

*Got a better site for you if you are a builder*






I built mine for 1100.00 and she runs on a 5hp 220v electric motor. I think it is easy enough and I offer free 3d designs on my YouTube channel under the name BlueMacGyver.

Some folks don't have 40,000 for the real deal, but mine has a 28 inch cut by 16.5 ft long. So it is close enough for me. 

I have to say I do understand why some do buy instead of build, I just thought I would spread some information like you have.


----------



## SawmillTrader (Oct 30, 2011)

BlueMacGyver

If you like, you are welcome to post your low cost Sawmill on www.SawmillTrader.com

The focus of the www.SawmillTrader.com is to have a selection of Ads with a range of options for Sawyers for Sawmills and other equipment, at the HIGH-END and the LOW-END and everything in-between...

If you have any questions, don't hesitate to let me know.

Thanks...

Dave

SawmillTrader.com


----------

